
Silicon Valley Women Tell of VC’s Unwanted Advances - philip1209
https://www.theinformation.com/silicon-valley-women-tell-of-vcs-unwanted-advances
======
philip1209
Summary: The Information says that 6 women have come forward to report
unwanted sexual advances from Justin Caldbeck of Binary Capital. Three of the
women have allowed themselves to be identified: Niniane Wang, CTO of Minted,
and Susan Ho and Leiti Hsu, co-founders of Journy.

Binary Capital's response avoids the issue:

> Binary said that while The Information had “found a few examples which show
> that Justin has in the past occasionally dated or flirted with women he met
> in a professional capacity, let’s be clear: there is no evidence that Justin
> did anything illegal and there is no evidence that any of his investing
> decisions were affected by his social interests.”

I'm not associated with The Information (besides being a happy paid customer),
but this link will give you full access to the article if you input your
email:

[http://go.theinformation.com/8b274ad670eebd07](http://go.theinformation.com/8b274ad670eebd07)

------
buckbova
Looks like a shame piece for this fellow Justin Caldbeck. Was he given a
chance to respond and is that in the article?

~~~
r00fus
From TFA: > In a statement, Mr. Caldbeck said, “I strongly deny The
Information’s attacks on my character. The fact is, I have always enjoyed
respectful relationships with female founders, business partners, and
investors.”

So yes he was requested to respond and did.

~~~
vonwong
actually it now says:

"UPDATE: Through a spokesman, Mr. Caldbeck issued an additional statement on
Thursday afternoon: "Obviously, I am deeply disturbed by these allegations.
While significant context is missing from the incidents reported by The
Information, I deeply regret ever causing anyone to feel uncomfortable. The
fact is that I have been privileged to have worked with female entrepreneurs
throughout my career and I sincerely apologize to anyone who I made
uncomfortable by my actions. There’s no denying this is an issue in the
venture community, and I hate that my behavior has contributed to it."

------
notadoc
Can someone who has access beyond the paywall explain this story and report a
bit more?

What are the examples used in the report?

If someone hits on you and you are not interested, does that qualify as an
unwanted advance? Is it unwanted flirting? Is it a direct proposition? Is it
an implication that physical activity would lead to a beneficial business
relationship? Is it inappropriate topics? Or is an unwanted advance even more
than that?

I also wonder, are there any men who report unwanted advances from women in
similar environments? Is this a widespread problem in general?

------
joelrunyon
Non paywall link?

~~~
buckbova
> No subscription? You’re missing out.

Ha. I'm not exactly in the know but this is the first I've ever heard of
theinformation.com.

~~~
notadoc
The Information is well known but the price is intentionally exclusionary,
it's not aimed at average readers or average consumption.

~~~
ng12
Yes, god forbid the rubes have access to such a respectable publication.

